# Does having bacterial vaginosis deter sperm from reaching the egg?



## Lala27

A few years a go I started having unprotected sex for the first time in my life. A feweeks after the first time sperm was ever inside my body, I got a nasty bacterial infection (bacterial vaginosis) that wouldn't go away the whole year. I was dating that guy for about 9 months, and we had unprotected sex the whole time. 5 of those 9 months I know for sure we couldn't have missed my fertile period because we had sex every day or at least every other day. The doctor told me that I kept getting the infections because sperm altered the PH balance of my vagina or something like that. I can't remember exactly because it was so long ago. I always wondered why I never got pregnant back then. Still I am very glad I never did because I want kids NOW with OH. A lot of wonderful things have happened in my life between that age and now so I'm satisfied, however curious.

After dating that guy for 9 months I went 4 and 1/2 years without having sex at all with anyone. Then I found OH and we have been happy together for a long time. We both are ready for our baby. We have bEen trying now for 4 cycles. At the end of October I went to the doctor and. Told him that I was prone to bacteria infections becau of the one year I was battling bacterial vaginosis. Told him I believed I kept getting it becase of the sperm, and so when TTC this would obviously be a problem. He didn't say much about that, but he did check me and I didn't have it. I am wondering if I was to get a bacterial infection again if this would make things difficult.
And if that's possibly why I never got pregnant in the past.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Hopeful18

I don't know for sure, but with a past partner I had a similar issue and my doc said it was possible I was allergic to his sperm. I don't have that problem with my DH, which is great! I don't have an answer about how it would affect TTC. 
Good luck and :dust:


----------



## Lala27

Hopeful18 said:


> I don't know for sure, but with a past partner I had a similar issue and my doc said it was possible I was allergic to his sperm. I don't have that problem with my DH, which is great! I don't have an answer about how it would affect TTC.
> Good luck and :dust:

Allergic to his sperm? LOL. I think that may have been the case with me because i got BV instantly after letting a man ejaculate in me for the first time. After that it just wouldnt go away. 

I would think its hard for the sperm to swim through that BV... its so gross. UGH


----------



## Nikki_d72

Hiya, yes, BV is caused by a change in the pH balance of the vagina which lets the wrong bacteria develop in large numbers. The vagina should be slightly acidic and if it's not then this happens. The wrong pH balance also does make it hard for sperm to survive as they need an optimal balance to do their thing, so it's quite possible that the BV prevented you from conceiving then. If you are not suffering from it now then I wouldn't worry. look at it as a blessing in disguise, you're with the right guy now and ready for your family!

If you do get it again then get it treated and then do some creative gardening - Antibiotics wipe out all the Good bacteria too - you normally have lactobaccilli present that make lactic acid, keeping the pH of the vagina in the low acidic range and the wrong bacteria in check. Lots of probiotics contain this, if taken orally they will end up where they are needed but can be added directly where they are needed directly for a natural way to control the bad bacteria, so I've read. No need to do this if you don't have it though, but taking it orally won't hurt - though I've read somewhere something about it affecting EWCM, so maybe read up on the best times to take them. Keep them in the fridge, they are alive. HTH.


----------

